# #1 on Aquarank!



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey were #1 on aquarank (for the time being)! Keep on voting guys! I dont see or logo next to our rank on the site though...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yay number 1 again


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol owned


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha! Nice voting guys!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, how did we drop down to #13 in just one day???


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Doesnt it reset on weekends? I was on here at midnight and we dropped from 1 to 14.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, it resets on weekends... We need to keep voting all the time to maintain a decent ranking. 

Also, I've noticed that we're nuch lower in the "out" number than most sites. I think this number is from how many people click the fishforums.com link from aquarank. When I vote, I also click that link to give us an "out" too. I think it might help, but I'm not sure...

-Flynn


----------

